# Looking for a 55 gallon glass top



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Since Melissa managed to get some glass cut for a sliding top for our older 55 gallon tank, I'm now looking for a 2-section glass top for our other 55 gallon tank. Some scratches are OK, it's just for utility, not beauty.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

thx for the reminder post. I'll dig two out for you tomorrow. Deliver next meeting or at the GCAS auction.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks!

We won't be at the GCAS auction but may be at the next meeting.

PM me on the price, please. I'll measure the openings on my tanks to make sure that they are "standard" size to fit those tops and get back with you with those figures. My guess is that they will fit, even if they don't fit "prefectly" in the opening. We have one that the standard glass top fits loosely and you have to keep the ends against the sides, but it's a small inconvenience.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

just donate whatever to the club. Whatever you see fit.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks. Hopefully I can make it to the meeting. I really want to learn more about cichlids.


----------

